# Where you going on summer hols and why?



## brian.mobile (2 Feb 2006)

Wondering where you are all going this year.

Why you are going

And while I'm at it - who ya going with??

BM


----------



## Audrey (2 Feb 2006)

Croatia (Dubrovnik, but taking tours around also).
Because I've heard from some many people (incl AAM posters) that it's well worth seeing.
Going with hubby (but I'm guessing that's not what you meant!)!!!  Going with Croatia Tours.


----------



## brokeparent (2 Feb 2006)

France - Rhone Valley and Provence. Why? We have been going since our oldest child was three (now 21). He feels the younger ones are missing out if we don't keep going!! (nothing to do with him wanting the house to himself while we're gone for two weeks I'm sure!!) We like the idea of exposing the sprogs to a bit of the old French Language while they are studying it at school.All of it was booked independently - flights with Aer Lingus to Lyon, Car hire with Hertz for two weeks Two camp sites found on the internet The whole package for four people is coming in just under €2100 which appears to be quite good. It's our first time to go so far south as prior to this we have brought our own camping gear and stayed for a longer period. The journey south was just too daunting


----------



## tina27a (2 Feb 2006)

Going to Sanguli campsite in spain.We went last year and it was a great hoilday.Don't think i will ever go back to apartment holidays.
We are going end of May for a week which we booked flights with Aer Lingus to Barcelona and then we booked a bungalow with campsite which is 635 for the week.We are sharing with my brother and his family.
Also going back to Sanguli in July for 11 days and bringing MIL and nephew.The campsite accom was booked out so we booked a mobile home with Siesta which is 1500 and flights with are lingus for 250 each.
Can't wait cos i know what i'm going back to.


----------



## Kiddo (2 Feb 2006)

We are very much last minute decision people but the possiblities this year are South Africa, India, New Zealand, Australia or Russia. Just hubby and me for 3 weeks. We always do back-packing holidays so just us and the Lonely Planet, taking it as it comes


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Feb 2006)

"Wondering where you are all going this year"

Donegal as usual  

"Why you are going"

Because its the best spot in the world - right CCOVICH and wee Daniel?

"And while I'm at it - who ya going with??"

Family of course - beats travelin' with Michael - right


----------



## extopia (2 Feb 2006)

Donegal for me, too. 

Still one of the more unspoiled places in Europe. The weather isn't always great but the scenery is world class and the pace of life is ideal, especially in summer.

Come to think of it, the weather's been getting better over the last decade. Might as well make the most of global warming before the gulf stream dries up and this country reverts to a non-temperate climate!

This year I hope to finally climb Sliabh League. So far I've only got as far as the Eagle's Nest....

Might see you there sue!


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Feb 2006)

"Might see you there sue!"

Yeah and we'll argue the + and - of PVC windows


----------



## extopia (3 Feb 2006)

Well unfortunately the PVC is still very popular with the DL people... 

But Fintra beach is still heaven on earth...


----------



## jonnyhotspur (3 Feb 2006)

Three weeks in California at the end of May. Fly to LA. Drive to Las Vegas(2 nights), Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon. Drive back towards San Francisco through Death Valley. One night at Sequoia National Park, two nights at Yosemite. Two nights in the Wine Country then back down to Frisco for 3-4 nights. Drive down the coast to LA stopping off and doing some surfing.
Why? Honeymoon


----------



## Deirdra (3 Feb 2006)

Hopefully Sydney - because friends there
Hopefully South of France - because of the food!


----------



## LIVERLIPS (3 Feb 2006)

Hi going to Portugal with 7 friends to a 6 bed apartment the last week in april looking forward to that as we can go to seville etc for day trips aswell. And then in September my boyfriend and myself are going to Egypt for 2 weeks 1 week in Luxor and 1 week in El Gouna really looking forward to that good price 889 euro each 2 five star hotels b & b and transfers.


----------



## Danmo (6 Feb 2006)

Driving holiday in France. Yet to finalise details. 
Why? Have mostly been to Nice. Would like to see more of France especially the countryside.
And
Possibly Paris for a minibreak. My dream would be to stay at the George V. Will probably end up at an Ibis. Champagne taste and beer budget!
Vive La France!


----------



## colc1 (6 Feb 2006)

I just love Nice I could nearly go there every year but I like to see something new.  France is a great country to go on holiday in general I think so relaxed compared to good ol' Dublin


----------



## huskerdu (6 Feb 2006)

Camp site in Brittany. 
Why ? Good food, a bit of warmth and plenty to entertain the kids. 
Booked the ferry and the mobile home myself. Total cost 1600,
compared to 2500 on keycamp.ie for the same campsite. 

BTW, I love holidaying in Ireland, but we got rubbish luck on the weather
front for holidays last year, so decided to so a bit further afield.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Feb 2006)

sueellen said:
			
		

> Because its the best spot in the world - right CCOVICH and wee Daniel?



Yes and aye .


----------



## rheinie (6 Feb 2006)

Going to Nerja in Spain about 40 kilometers north of Malaga on the coast .Beautiful old spanish town some great restaurants and pubs and lovley beaches.Have been going there for past 8 years really relaxing place forr a holiday


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Feb 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> But Fintra beach is still heaven on earth...



Well Donegal is 'God's country' after all.

Magheroarty beach isn't bad either.


----------



## Cati76 (7 Feb 2006)

rheinie said:
			
		

> Going to Nerja in Spain about 40 kilometers north of Malaga on the coast .Beautiful old spanish town some great restaurants and pubs and lovley beaches.Have been going there for past 8 years really relaxing place forr a holiday


Neven being there myself, but this is a famous spot because of a "soap" it was film there a long long time ago about a gang of teenagers on bicicles and their friendship with a fisherman...., "Verano Azul" it was the name, and somethings they still repeats it on TV.....
Where, Spain to visit family and friends, Madrid and Valencia and if time permits it, up to the North (San Sebastian is Heaven) for a couple of days will meet there with my partner who is travelling on his motorbike through France. Why, because I don't live there anymore and miss my family, but it's a bit annoying not having more than 21 days a year, to be able to go on "proper" holidays. 
We will also look into going somewhere else for a long weekend, already been to Paris, and Prague, so it might be Dubroknic this year, but nothing plan yet.


----------



## Daddy (7 Feb 2006)

To Huskerdu:

Where in Brittany are you heading to.

what time of the year are you going and for how long on campsite ?

Euro 1,600 seems very little for ferry + accomodation.

How many in travelling party.

I'm paying 1,350 for 19 nights in a mobile with a smallish operator in The Vendee arriving 10/7/06 and this is a very good price.

Ferry Brittany Ferries approx Euro 1,400


----------



## rheinie (7 Feb 2006)

Cati76 said:
			
		

> Neven being there myself, but this is a famous spot because of a "soap" it was film there a long long time ago about a gang of teenagers on bicicles and their friendship with a fisherman...., "Verano Azul" it was the name, and somethings they still repeats it on TV.....
> Where, Spain to visit family and friends, Madrid and Valencia and if time permits it, up to the North (San Sebastian is Heaven) for a couple of days will meet there with my partner who is travelling on his motorbike through France. Why, because I don't live there anymore and miss my family, but it's a bit annoying not having more than 21 days a year, to be able to go on "proper" holidays.
> We will also look into going somewhere else for a long weekend, already been to Paris, and Prague, so it might be Dubroknic this year, but nothing plan yet.



You are correct about the "soap" and the actual boat used in the film is on display in a local park the apartment block where i stay is actually called Verano azul.I think the fisherman in the soap is based on a story of one of the boys who in 1959 disovered the famous Nerja Caves ,this man is still alive and has a restaurant on the famous Burriana beach


----------



## extopia (7 Feb 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Well Donegal is 'God's country' after all. Magheroarty beach isn't bad either.



Don't know Magheroarty - but Maghera (sp?) is pretty spectacular.


----------



## A.Partridge (7 Feb 2006)

Has to be West Clare...there's the Burren, the Kilfenora, dossing in Doolin, lazing in Lahinch, messin' in Miltown Malbay,surfing, golfing, dolphins,amhrans,bodhrans,amadans, lots of other stuff...anyone there for the last few choc-ices. (with apologies to Christy Moore).


----------



## extopia (7 Feb 2006)

Ah yes, a return visit to Clare is long overdue...


----------



## Sarah W (8 Feb 2006)

Corfu in late May or early June as I won a week there on an FM104 competion and then LA in late August for the World Sci-fi Convention.

Sarah


----------



## howdoyoudo (8 Feb 2006)

France/Northern Spain in Motorhome, in May 13th for 6 weeks. Irish Ferries €557.

Will travel around and will stay 1or2 days or more if we find nice place.

Just me and hubby.


----------



## markowitzman (8 Feb 2006)

Like rheine Nerja.
Have villa there.
Great place.........caves are great....agree
and Frigiliana is a beautiful old world Spanish village which is well worth a look and only a couple of miles from Nerja.
A small world rheine or what!
Lots of irish buying in the area also.
No yobs and still near malaga airport.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Feb 2006)

Extopia,

See here for Magheroarty and ferry trip.

Meant to do this trip last year but never got around to it. Will definitely be on the 'to-do list' this summer.


----------



## extopia (9 Feb 2006)

Planning to visit Sardinia to supplement the DL trip.

Any tips?


----------



## extopia (9 Feb 2006)

sueellen said:
			
		

> Extopia,
> 
> See here for Magheroarty and ferry trip.



Oh, THAT Magheroarty.

Great beach, shame about the ferry.

I have to say that, love DL as I do, Tory is one of the weirdest and least friendly places I have EVER been!


----------



## Odea (9 Feb 2006)

Markowitzman. Do you ever rent out your villa?


----------



## pinoy (9 Feb 2006)

Giant Causeway Bay Co. Antrim
Cost GBP700 for a week, 3 bedroom 5-star selt-catering cottage in Bushmill.


----------



## Grizzly (15 Feb 2006)

March-Cologne-cheap flight with 
April-France-Aix en Provence. Package
May-France-Rennes cheap flight with Aer Lingus.
June-Sligo
September-Austria-cheap flight with 
October-USA-New England-package.

All squeezed in to 26 days annual leave.


----------



## casiopea (15 Feb 2006)

July - Dingle.


----------



## pingpong (15 Feb 2006)

Rosscarbery, west Cork, for the sheer beauty of the place, the ease of travel, the choice of beaches, interesting villages, the food, the hotel, the lagoon, the playgrounds, the walks, Castlefreke, Owenahincha, the views, the pubs, there is so much to see and do we are in our third year going there and haven't yet seen all the beaches or places of interest. All of west Cork is very reachable from there also.


----------



## casameta (15 Feb 2006)

Where: Frigiliana for 3 weeks - first 3 week break since honeymoon 19 years ago.
Why: We've a place there - it's quiet, peaceful, scenic, close to mountains and the sea, food is good and reasonably priced, Nerja just down the road...

For anyone going to Nerja can I suggest that you make the trip to Frigiliana, and apart from sightseeing around the beautiful old town, have a meal in Las Chinas, situated in the new part of town. Last years set menu (3 course) was 8.50, house red was 4 I think - superb food and great service also...

Might see rheine & markowitzman there, enjoy the hols...


----------



## markowitzman (15 Feb 2006)

Odea
Yes we rent the villa out although pretty much booked out for summer.
http://www.holiday-rentals.com/Spain/Costa-del-Sol/holiday-golf-villa-Torrox-area/p52264.htm
Mark
Agree Frigiliana is the business despite being a few kms inland.
We would have bought there but wife not a fan of the road up! (fear of heights!)
El pino and el chicle top class and cheap (compared to ireland) restaurants in torrox costa.
I think Nerja is on RTE on friday night 830 ......housebuyers in the sun...is that the name of the programme?


----------



## onway (18 Feb 2006)

Have those people going to Donegal never heard of Inishowen???? - God's real masterpiece!!!!!


----------



## annR (19 Feb 2006)

Tory is a strange place, that's for sure.  Didn't find it unfriendly but that might be because there was hardly anyone there.  Very quiet and a little creepy but I liked it.  Spectacular place.  I managed to get to the highest point which is over one side of the island and take an amazing pic of the island which nearly looks like an aerial shot.  It is gracing my wall right now and I'm really proud of it and the fact that I headed out to Tory at all.


----------



## L_earner (28 Jun 2008)

pingpong said:


> Rosscarbery, west Cork, for the sheer beauty of the place, the ease of travel, the choice of beaches, interesting villages, the food, the hotel, the lagoon, the playgrounds, the walks, Castlefreke, Owenahincha, the views, the pubs, there is so much to see and do we are in our third year going there and haven't yet seen all the beaches or places of interest. All of west Cork is very reachable from there also.


With the new hotel going up there, Ownahincha could become one of the popular resorts of the future. The price of travelling abroad is going to get horribly expensive, which will attract more people to take holidays at home, IMO.
While down there I saw new apartments completed. They are across the road from the beach and start at 140k. How could you go wrong at that price.


----------



## Protocol (28 Jun 2008)

July: fly to Luton, Eurostar train to Brussels for a 5 day rail / beer / cafe tour of Belgium with two friends.

Later in July: fly to Berlin, 2 nights there, then an overnight train (via a ferry) to Malmo in Sweden.  Then onto Goteborg. Great city.


----------



## DeclanP (28 Jun 2008)

Flew from Shannon to Palma recently and stayed fairly local. Lovely and relatively inexpensive when booking flights and accommodation separately. Nees and bit of time and effort but worth it in the end. Palma in Majorca was a bit of both worlds, a city and a beach all within easy reach.


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jun 2008)

just back from 2 weeks in the Holiday Green campsite in Frejus, France. Flew into Nice. Superb weather, plenty to do in the Cote d'Azur and met Robbie Keane in St Tropez one of the days. Stopped to chat and take a photo with my kids.
€800 for their best mobile home, €800 for flights and €400 for car hire. Spent more when I was there. One of the cheapest holidays we've had for the 4 of us. Campsite was excellent although not as good as the one we stayed at last year (La Sirene), but you will find it hard to rival that place anywhere on the continent, so I'm told


----------



## Bubbly Scot (28 Jun 2008)

Two weeks in Paris. First one sightseeing, second one doing Disney. Changing apartments mid holiday so we can get in some pool time and make the second week more relaxing.
Going there because we haven't been, eldest child went earlier in the year and felt she hadn't seen enough though, hence the decision. Second week is to accomodate the youngest child although she loves doing the "tourist" thing too.

Already told the family I won't be doing another two week holiday for a while, too much of a home bird, I'd rather do long weekends or a week max.

We're going by overnight ferry, splashed out a bit on that to ensure a relaxing start and finish.(hopefully).


----------



## tink (28 Jun 2008)

Hi I am going to orlando with my other half for 15 nights, its our second time and can't wait! We got it 1000 each incl flights and a four star condo !


----------



## Speedwell (28 Jun 2008)

June - Mojacar, Spain 1 week
July  - London; Car Show
August - Aberdeen 
October - Taba, Egypt (best relaxing hol ever, can't wait )


----------



## carpedeum (28 Jun 2008)

Work committments rule out the usual 3 week break in Connemara. Our eldest is doing her own thing this year. Having a final Celtic Tiger blast....Week in NYC with Ms. Carpedeum and the other two kids in July.
Week in Barcelona in October - including a match at Camp Nou.

Oil will probably be then 170 a barrel later in the year and inflation going through the roof! It's been a great party while it lasted!

Carpe Diem!


----------



## babaduck (29 Jun 2008)

brian.mobile said:


> Wondering where you are all going this year.


 
Where : 
July : London to spend time with my fave cousin & her finance to talk weddings - they're getting married next Spring 
Kilkenny for a friend's hen
Mount Carmel for an op on my knee

September - poshest cabin on the Oscar Wilde (thank you Tesco vouchers for covering 85% of the ferry cost) and then an apartment in Pierre et Vacances Royal Park in La Baule for 2 weeks. Halfway through, we're getting le TGV up to Paris for 2 nights of romance staying in Le Meridien Montparnasse and reliving our (a) first dirty weekend away together 10 years ago and (b) our engagement 6 years ago





brian.mobile said:


> And while I'm at it - who ya going with??
> BM


 
London - alone
Kilkenny - the girls
France - with the handsome Husband


----------



## Vanilla (29 Jun 2008)

babaduck said:


> ... My Fave Cousin & Her Finance To Talk Weddings...


 
Lol.


----------



## familyvalues (30 Jun 2008)

nowhere getting married so all monies going on that


----------



## irishlinks (30 Jun 2008)

*Where:* Alghero in Sardinia for 1 week - first time outside Ireland or UK for ourselves and 4 kids (ages 5 to 18) since we began having children!
*Why*: Fairly last minute thing - just used moneysavingexpert's flight checker to find the cheapest flights anywhere out of Dublin on the dates we wanted. Alghero with Ryanair came up cheapest (outside UK) . 
After a bit more research we liked the look of Sardinia have booked B&B in a hotel across the road from a beach. (another first - we usually go self catering).
No driving, no cooking - and hopefully the bank account will cope!


----------



## pc7 (30 Jun 2008)

Was in Stalis crete with the girls two weeks ago, bargain price of 325 euro for lovely apartments had a ball.  Off to Turkey with bf and a couple of friends in August, picked Gumbet as I was there a few years ago and it was lovely,


----------



## jimbob1234 (30 Jun 2008)

pc7 - where did you get the holiday at that price


----------



## SkippyOD (30 Jun 2008)

Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Peru, Uruguay, Bolivia, New Zealand, Oz, Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Loas, HongKong, China, Nepal, India....phew

recession, what's that?


----------



## pc7 (30 Jun 2008)

jimbob1234 said:


> pc7 - where did you get the holiday at that price


 
hi Direct Holidays it was the Ekati Apartments Stalis, 6 of us in 2 apartments, on the beach great spot!


----------



## Perplexed (30 Jun 2008)

SkippyOD said:


> Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Peru, Uruguay, Bolivia, New Zealand, Oz, Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Loas, HongKong, China, Nepal, India....phew
> 
> recession, what's that?



Skippy I think that's a bit more than a holiday ! I'm doing it in chunks.....

This year I did Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay & Peru & looking for a cheap deal for September.

Last year New Zealand, Oz & Hong Kong, plus quick breaks to Salzburg, Berlin, Turkey & Krakow.

If you have any money it goes a hell of a lot further when you can travel alone and you're away from home !

Why ? Because my kids are reared & I'm making up for lost time !


----------



## jimbob1234 (1 Jul 2008)

pc7 . was it a late deal?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (1 Jul 2008)

Perplexed said:


> Why ? Because my kids are reared & I'm making up for lost time !


 
I like it.


----------



## pc7 (1 Jul 2008)

jimbob1234 said:


> pc7 . was it a late deal?


 
No we booked it about 2 months before we went


----------



## Simeon (1 Jul 2008)

Wedding in New England early September, then after nine days cross country to LA for four or five days.


----------



## daves (1 Jul 2008)

Planning on heading to egypt. Possibly Sharm for two weeks in september. roll it on!


----------



## 0141607 (1 Jul 2008)

Heading to Vietnam, Cambodia & Thailand in August/September.

Going for a wedding in Vietnam but then travelling onto Cambodia & Thailand because they look beautiful and might not get a chance to see them again for a few years.

Going with my girlfriend.


----------



## g1g (1 Jul 2008)

nowhere cause i've no money this yr!


----------



## chlc (1 Jul 2008)

Heading to Sardinia (Alghero) for the weather, Italian food , people watching and med life style very relaxing.

Booked Ryanair flights and hotel on line saved €300 on package deal

Heading with the wife.


----------



## SkippyOD (1 Jul 2008)

Perplexed said:


> Skippy I think that's a bit more than a holiday ! I'm doing it in chunks.....
> 
> This year I did Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay & Peru & looking for a cheap deal for September.
> 
> ...


 
Ya, couldn't help but gloat, have been working away from home for past 2 years and get to travel for 8 months with the GF before going back to my old job. How long did you have to take in S.America? We have 3 months although we are going to try and see if its possible to get to Antartica for 8-10 days as well.


----------



## Perplexed (2 Jul 2008)

Three & a half weeks in South America. Could have stayed a lot longer but annual leave wouldn't allow.
My daughter & BF have been there for the last three months & thoroughly enjoying it. Take in the salt flats in Bolivia if you can. They loved it there & said it was so cheap.
Antartica will be expensive but the scenery in southern Argentina in itself is magnificent so worth going to the Patagonia region.
You'll have a ball....enjoy.


----------



## lluvia (2 Jul 2008)

In July I'm going to Galicia in the North west of Spain with the kids for a 3 weeks.
In August going to the North of portugal for a few days and then off to Bilbao in the basque country for another week to the festival at the end of august.


----------



## Don_08 (2 Jul 2008)

Off to Austria in a few weeks, 3 nights in Salzburgh, 4 nights in Zell am See and 3 nights in Vienna.  Didn;t want the mad heat of southern europe and always wanted to see Austria.  Going with hubbie and baby.


----------

